# Almond x Faded



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I have mentioned my almond x faded experiment, that I tried this season, on the "almond question" thread, but decided to start a new one. 

I understand that most fanciers agree that almond and faded are allelic, however, I tend to disagree after beginning this experiment. I mated a faded brown t-check, het. rec. red, cock with an almond, het. rec. red hen. The mating resulted in 1 rec.red, 2 deroy, 1 blue check, 1 brown check and 1 bird (pictured) that appears to be a combination of almond and faded on rec. red. This cock bird has no blue/black flecks but rather rec. red flecks on almondish ground color. I've raised faded rec. reds some years ago but they were much darker red than this bird resembling a poor colored rec. red.

If anyone else has experimented with this combination please share your thoughts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When I saw this picture, it reminded me of this recessive yellow qualmond.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The rr brother of this bird has moulted into an interesting color as well. He has some blue/black feathering and lace effect throughout head, neck and wings along with white splatterings on flights and rump. There is no grizzle in either of the parents families and the rr ancestors are deep rich red color. I suspect this bird is a rr almond (not deroy), if that's possible. The deroy sibling is typical decoy. Could have the combination of the faded and almond genes on rr morphed into this? Any suggestions?


----------

